# TBD Devastator (pre war colour)



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

part 1

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

part 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very cool, but there looks like a couple of SBD's in there as well.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

part 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 13, 2010)

Really cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2010)

Vintage footage taken in 1941 while filming took place around San Diego and on Enterprise for the movie "Dive Bomber."

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgKC9VU1-n8_

Dive Bomber (1941)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2010)

love those colour shots!


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2010)

Agreed! They're all great photos but the color shots at the beginning are excellent!
Derek


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2010)

Just made my head spin the first time I researched the clors for the TBD. WHAT were they Thinking????


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Superb colour shots!! Whats trailing behind the closest aircraft in the first shot?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 24, 2010)

Niiice pictures...when I will do the airfix model I will use this colour pictures...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful Photos !! Torpedo 8's tragic performance at the battle of Midway is well documented. What is hardly known is the fact that the squadron leader was the only one that had ever dropped a LIVE TORPEDO before going into that battle !


----------



## Orion_vp31 (Mar 30, 2010)

Some really great shots!


----------



## Mustang Driver (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow! Never thought much of the TBD before but these pics changed that. Good stuff.


----------



## renrich (Apr 20, 2010)

There was an SBD and a F4F and some SB2Us as well as the TBDs. Sure does take one back!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Superb colour shots!! Whats trailing behind the closest aircraft in the first shot?



I think thats a directional antennea?

Great pics! My father would have loved to have seen these. He was a great fan of pre-war Navy A/C.


----------



## skipperbob (May 21, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Just made my head spin the first time I researched the clors for the TBD. WHAT were they Thinking????



Those were pre war colors, helped to identify each squadron and what ship they flew from. By 1941 they had all been painted gray, not that it helped them much.


----------



## R Leonard (May 21, 2010)

No SB2Us in these shots, the dive bombers are the Northrop BT-1 and its successor the Douglas SBD. Had Douglas not taken over the project from Northrop in 1937, with the sale of the Northrop El Segundo plant to Douglas finalized in January 1938, the SBD would have been designated the BT-2


----------



## Johnny Signor (May 23, 2010)

I noticed that most if not all of the aircraft in these photos were from Air Group 6, Torpedo 6, Bombing 6 , Scouting 6 and Fighting 6, very cool real early shots !


----------



## R Leonard (May 23, 2010)

"Enterprise Air Group" not "Air Group 6." 

Air groups were not numbered until June 1942 with the creation of CVG-9 on the east coast at NAS Norfolk and CVG-10 on the west coast at NAS San Diego. 

In the actions around the Solomons, until the arrival of Air Group 10 aboard Enterprise in October 1942, the air groups in action were the Saratoga Air Group, Enterprise Air Group, Wasp Air Group, and Hornet Air Group - or SAG, EAG, WAG, and HAG in the vernacular. 

Air Group 6, as a designated organization, was not established until 15 March 1943.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 3, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> part 1
> View attachment 124782
> View attachment 124783
> View attachment 124784
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2022)

600 602 603















World War 2 Original Photograph of 1942 U.S. Navy Aircraft Douglas TBD-1 .1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for World War 2 Original Photograph of 1942 U.S. Navy Aircraft Douglas TBD-1 .1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2022)




----------



## RagTag (May 21, 2022)

mudpuppy said:


> Agreed! They're all great photos but the color shots at the beginning





N4521U said:


> Just made my head spin the first time I researched the clors for the TBD. WHAT were they Thinking????





N4521U said:


> Just made my head spin the first time I researched the clors for the TBD. WHAT were they Thinking????


I’ve wondered about that too, but USAAC pre-war also had high visibility yellow color wings. I am making an educated guess that in the era of perhaps less reliable aircraft that it would aid in recovering downed aviators so high visibility made a lot of sense. Maybe someone with real knowledge could chime in.


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

